# Some of 07's winners



## mr.fish

For those who know me, they know I spent most of the 06 year fishing for flathead catfish, and not much of anything else. I made a promise to myself in the earlier part of the year that I would do more of a multispecies kind of thing , and so far, the current year of 07, has been extra rewarding.

Heres some of this years biggest
31lb flathead catfish






13lb channel catfish





No weight or measurement on this walleye.





20lb common carp





20lb mirror carp





16lb full scale mirror carp





6lb smallmouth bass





6lb largemouth bass





20 inch Native brown trout





Brook trout stockie, No measurement





And the year ain't over yet


----------



## Jim

monsters! :shock: 

That is a fat walleye. Great pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Mr. Fish is hardcore!


----------



## pbw

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bryan_VA

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## whj812

Those are some awesome fish there man! That catfish is Huge.


----------



## Nickk

skate shirt. Awesome!



btw, nice fish! HUGE!


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> Mr. Fish is hardcore!



No esquired you are hardcore for fishing in fridged temps and catching fish "bear style". Mr Fish just flat out KICKS A$$ nice fish man!!!!! I need to take lessons from you on how to handle big fish


----------



## Captain Ahab

Mr. Fish was with me on many of those sub-zero trips. Never forget sliding down the icy rocks to find a little pool of open water - he still has the scar to prove it!


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> Mr. Fish was with me on many of those sub-zero trips. Never forget sliding down the icy rocks to find a little pool of open water - he still has the scar to prove it!



Thought he looked familiar, hes in a few of your pictures you posted right?


----------



## mr.fish

Esquired is my bass buddy. Whenever I want to burn in the sun all day wading a river, I call Dave. He's very dependable, and never dissapoints when it comes to bass fishin.


----------



## fishhog

those are some nasty fish, it brings a tear to my eye to see them (on your hook and not mine), great fishing man

Fishhog Sr


----------



## Captain Ahab

Mike - I wish you had weighed that Smallmouth - the Pennsylvania record is 8 8 lb. 8 oz. - you might have been very close to that. 

Here is pic of the record - you fish looks equally as large


----------



## mr.fish

Dave, its funny that you bring that up. I just so happen to be in French Creek Outfitters the other night, and seen that pic. It had the weight, along with the pa state record frame around it. Man, am I kicking myself in the ass for not having a scale on me that day. I'm pretty sure it was over 6, or maybe into the 7lb range, but beating an 8.8lb weight would have been pushing it. Maybe I could have stuck a few pieces of lead down it's throat.


----------



## Nickk

is that last pic a monster brookie?

*just noticed the caption....DOH!


ginormous brookie though-more like a Dolly


----------



## mr.fish

That brookie was a leftover broodstock from a previous stocking.


----------

